
Leaving a local optima takes every ounce of our resolve - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/11/04/leaving-a-local-optima-takes-every-ounce-of-our-resolve/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Warning - rant ahead. However, I believe I'm making a valid point. Feel free
to down-mod me if you believe this is of no value, but if you think I'm wrong,
I would appreciate hearing your point of view.

Open rant:

The singular is "optimum" - "optima" is plural.

I know this sounds like I'm just being a grammar nazi, but perceptions matter.
If someone comes to your web site and their first impression is noise,
disorganisation, garish colors, etc., then they will go away, and quickly, and
find your competitors, even if they aren't as good.

When you work with people, some of them will wince every time you write "your"
when you mean "you are", or "loose" when you mean "lose", or use "optima" as
if it's singular.

A while ago (I've spent 10 minutes searching - can't find it - reference
appreciated) someone submitted the article about Joshua Bell playing at a
train station - and, in essence, no one listened. The "frame" was all wrong.

If your writing is littered with errors, a large number of people won't listen
to you, even if what you say is of great value.

This is especially harsh if you're writing in a second, or even third,
language, but the point remains. Please, when writing for publication, take
the time to proof-read and correct, and get someone else to read with a
critical eye.

It's worth it.

~~~
messel
Thanks, I did indeed mix the plural/singular. Really appreciate the feedback
(certainly this well thought out and reasoned comment).

My grammar can be atrocious at times. I am getting a little better with time.
But with daily blogging, I generally am not as careful (proof read only once
when I can make the time for it).

I don't want to scare off people with potentially incredible feedback with
poor grammar. This will force me to improve if nothing else.

Post corrected! That will teach me to try blogging at 4am from bed so that I
could drop my fiancé off at work by 6:20, and still get to work by 7. Trying
to get out by 2:30 so I can meet back up with my better half and catch up with
Fred Wilson at his Donor's Choose gathering in Manhattan later.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I know what it's like to be busy, I know what it's like to be rushed, and to
produce thoughts while you have them, but without the time to mull over and
polish them. I appreciate the post, it's resonating with my life at the
moment, and I wanted it not to turn people off before they read it.

Kudos for responding.

